

Expanding a Cassandra cluster - gnw
https://engineering.gosquared.com/expanding-a-cassandra-cluster

======
themckman
I recently picked up DevOps duties on a project that is running Elasticsearch
and MongoDB and have implemented, roughly, this exact strategy for migrating
nodes to different hardware configurations within their respective clusters
with similar results. Very neat.

